

A science fiction and fantasy summer reading list for teen creativity - wallflower
http://ideas.ted.com/2014/06/20/are-our-kids-getting-worse-at-creative-writing-6-sci-fi-and-fantasy-books-to-share-with-the-app-generation/

======
webhat
Hadn't heard of all of them, great to add these recommendation to my reading
list.

I recently read another which I feel fits in this list: The Silence of the
Asonu by Ursula K. LE Guin [http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/the-
silence-of-the...](http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/the-silence-of-
the-asonu/)

